# Patriarchal Greek Text of 1904



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 20, 2022)

I’ve seen reference to the 1904 Patriarchal Text of the Eastern Orthodox Church. I understand it is Byzantine, but can anyone in the know tell me if it’s most similar to the TR or Majority text, or direct me to resources showing some of the differences?


----------



## Charles Johnson (Mar 20, 2022)

I have a copy. It's basically a slightly more eclectic version of the TR. The differences are relatively few. If you look up the Greek text of a verse on Bible Hub it will show both the 1904 Patriarchal Text and the Scrivener TR, so you can compare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

